# Is this a pair?



## Eggy (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought another Platy because i thought my lone Platy needed a friend (my classic excuse for getting a fish). I have noticed one seems to follow the other around and it was only just this morning that i realized I have male and female. Could they possibly be breeding?


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

Eggy said:


> I bought another Platy because i thought my lone Platy needed a friend (my classic excuse for getting a fish). I have noticed one seems to follow the other around and it was only just this morning that i realized I have male and female. Could they possibly be breeding?


Well with what I observe with my Guppies, they are either mating, or trying to eat the babies she drops right as they come out. See them always following her around, and spending about 75% of the time at her butt. I assume it is eating the babies, might be mating. If you see baby fish in a few days, you know they had already mated.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

It may be a pair. You can quickly tell a male platy from a female by looking at the anal fin. I don't have pictures of platy for sexing but this is a close relative that you can tell the same way. This is a male with the anal fin changed into a long thin member that is used to impregnate a female.









This is a female of the same species with the typical triangular anal fin of a female.









I hope this helps you be able to tell what sex platy that you are dealing with.


----------

